# Gin and Juice Pits



## JenLovesPits (Mar 1, 2018)

Is anyone familiar with these people? I'm looking for a breeder I like, and from the ones I've found online so far, they're the best. Their website is

http://www.ginandjuicepits.com/

Thoughts?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I only had to glance at their website and I can tell you I wouldn't even consider a dog from their yard.
A. No such thing as XXL pit bulls. There are XL American Bullies, but not XXL. (just back yard breeders trying to make money of puppies)
B. Those are American Bullies
C. If they don't know what they are breeding they prob don't know what they're doing either. 
D. Iron Cross Kennels were caught hanging papers and that kennel name is in the pedigrees of these dogs.
Your best bet is to pick your breed... American Bully, American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier
Then find a KC show for that breed and see what you like. Folks are always willing to talk about how their dog is bred and what kennel they're out of. This is hands down the best way to find a reputable breeder who can help you find the right dog for you.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost: My personal thanks for telling it like it is Ecko*Mac*


----------



## JenLovesPits (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you EckoMac. I'm trying to find a reputable breeder, but as the search is online, I'm having difficulties. There's a lot of shady breeders, and I'm sure a few good quality reputable breeders as well. I'm just unable to find them though. If dog shows are the way to go, does anyone know of a dog show they would recommend in or around Missouri?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What breed are you looking into? Do you still have your BBM? If so I would steer clear of APBT and lean more towards AmBully or AmStaff unless you are prepared to keep them separated at all times. I mean, there's a chance you might have to with any other bull breed too, but almost for sure with an APBT.
ABKC website will list shows for AmBully and AKC will list shows for AmStaff. AKC website also sometimes has kennels of merit listed on their website as well.


----------



## JenLovesPits (Mar 1, 2018)

It has to be a purebred pit. I’ve been with Pitbulls my whole life, but the breeders that were around here, have all stopped breeding. Mostly due to the negative reps that pits have. They’re just too difficult to place with families. Which sucks for those of us who know what a Pitbull is actually like. I had one that was ADBA registered, but my neighbor started making false calls to animal control, saying she was too scared to go into her backyard due to the “vicious attack animal” in the next yard. She told me she was going to get the dog taken from me by any means necessary. Eventually she succeeded in getting him taken. After the entitled, "female dog" that she was, got my dog taken I got her back. Let’s just say 5 pounds of sugar and car engines don’t get along.

She actually said he was a sweetheart until she asked what breed he was. That was when it hit the fan.


----------



## JenLovesPits (Mar 1, 2018)

What are the thoughts on this one?

https://www.purepowerkennels.com


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

More Iron Cross Kennels in the peds for this one as well. They are also not ADBA standard dogs. Nor are the game bred APBTs. Game bred being the only real APBTs.
You really aren't going to find any true to the breed dogs online. Because real dogmen and women don't peddle their pups and product like bully folk do. You should make sure you're prepared to crate and rotate too. Most APBTs are dog aggressive.


----------



## JenLovesPits (Mar 1, 2018)

There's a dog show in Gray Summit MO on Saturday (7-27-2019) that I'm going to try to go to. I called them to see if Pits were going to be shown there and they said yes. So I'm going to talk to everyone showing APBT's and get their info and what their bloodlines are, etc. I'll let everyone know how it goes. It's the _Independence Bully Classic II_.


----------



## JenLovesPits (Mar 1, 2018)

EckoMac said:


> Most APBTs are dog aggressive.


I know, and that's why I'm wanting to raise it with another puppy. 

There's a dog show in Gray Summit MO, which is about an hour and a half away from me on Saturday (7-27-2019) that I'm going to try to make it to. I called them to see if there are going to be any pit breeders and they said yes. So I'm going to talk to all of them if possible and find out everything I can. I'll also be taking notes through the show.

The show is the _Independence Bully Classic II_.

I have no idea why this multi posted and the first one only had half of the post.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Raising it with another dog is not going to make it not dog aggressive. It's nature not nurture. Genetics not "all in how you raise them". 
But since you keep looking at bullies, I'm sure you'll find a "pit bull" that's more what you're looking for at an ABKC show.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

There’s a lot of good reputable breeders in the OK and TX areas. Like Mac said, you seem to like the bully look more than a game bulldog look. If you truly want an APBT I would seek out ADBA shows. The Cajun Classic is coming up in LA and the big Garner show is this coming weekend in NC. You don’t get any more bulldog than the Garner show or the Boudreaux bash.


----------



## BarredOwl (Jul 12, 2019)

Wow! The prices are astronomical. Those are American Bullies.


----------

